
Robocalls: How to stop your phone from getting them - ihsoj
https://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-stop-robocalls-to-cell-phone-explained-2018-5
======
tonyquart
I have signed up to the DNC list. I have also used some call blockers since
years ago. However, I think it's not completely stop these robocalls. They are
never getting tired of trying to harass our privacy life. Now I choose to just
ignore those calls. I have also read an article that might be useful for
anyone who get multiple robocalls, especially from legit businesses at
[https://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-rob...](https://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-robocall-lawsuit-against-time-warner-cable/). Hope this helps.

